# Severed Look



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

Unfortunately went down last night in a group ride. Somehow the seat stay ended up broken in half! Guess I'll be on the market for a new Look soon.....


----------



## branzzz (Feb 20, 2007)

that is heartbreaking...


----------



## aceswild30 (Mar 15, 2007)

Talk to Calfee Designs first. They can do miricles with broken carbon frames.


----------

